# milwaukee m12



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on Amazon, bring up one of the tools and go to the bottom of the listing for reviews.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

or go to a home depot or lows when you see the milwaukee truck outside ,that means the rep is there for the day. they'll give you all the info you need to know


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the M12 drill. I like the size and ergonomics of it. It's underpowered, but it's a 12v drill, so I don't think it's any MORE underpowered than anything else in that range. 

Reliability wise, the drill has been ok, but the batteries and accessories not so much. After about a year, the charger died on me and I had to buy a new one (they wouldn't replace it under warranty). One of the two batteries also stopped working (won't take a charge), and the other doesn't last NEARLY as long as it used to. I recognize that batteries don't last forever, but I'd say these ones didn't last as long as they should have. Technology may have improved since then, but overall I've not been impressed.

Thsi is just one person's opinion with ONE piece of their M12 system, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a few pieces from them.
I have the inspection camera, which I love and it came with a compact drill.
I have added a couple other items along the way when I find a deal.
I would not replace my other tools, but they work well for me.


----------



## c-low (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought several m12 tools and liked them a lot. 5 year warranty and plenty of power for a home user made them a great option. HD supports them so I took comfort in easily finding batteries, accessories, and support.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I would have to give the thumbs down on them. I mean they are cute, homeowners think you are something running around your house with them. They are light and can fit in your pocket when climbing around on a roof. They are really underpowered. They even struggle with a six inch drywall screw. I have had two triggers break the gears in the front break. Something is up with those triggers. I am very abusive to tools, but my last black and decker was better than these, just twice the weight. Those royibis did not look to bad.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

milwauke has had quite a few issues with the durability of their tools and the life expectancy every since "One World Technologies" bought them out.. ive used several of their cordless drills and im not impressed..

stick with makita or bosch if you want something thats going to last


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

but makita and bosch dont have the heated jacket!! i've considered buying some m12 tools just for the jacket. mmmm warm!


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

paintdrying said:


> They are really underpowered. They even struggle with a six inch drywall screw. I have had two triggers break the gears in the front break. Something is up with those triggers. I am very abusive to tools, but my last black and decker was better than these, just twice the weight. Those royibis did not look to bad.


I don't think many 12V's would do OK with a non pilot hole'd 6" Drywall screw. That's when you bust out the 18v.

I've had the M12 for a little over a year and a half. Got the multitool, impact driver, socket, hammerdrill, and right angle drill. I really like them - light and powerful for me. 

I've also got some M18 stuff that is for when I need *MORE POWER*.


----------

